# Primer cracked, PLEASE help



## dlblackwell (Apr 6, 2012)

I painted the new pine in my bathroom with Kilz and a light grey latex paint. The knots in the pine have bleed through. I was told to cover the knots with Zinsser shellac and then prime with Zinsser BIN primer. However the primer cracked in the places it was applied over the shellac. Please advise.


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

bIN is white shellac. Did you prime with kills, bin, or clear shellac? The original post was confusing. How long did the pine acclimate to room temp before painting? Can you post some pics and state exactly what you used and how everything was applied and in what order.


----------



## dlblackwell (Apr 6, 2012)

*Hi Mazzonetv*

Several years ago I hung the pine. It was given months to acclimate before I primed it with Kilz and painted with latex. The knots began to bleed through in just a few weeks. I decided it's now time to repaint and cover the knots. I found several online articles that told me to cover each knot with 2 coats of shellac (I used Zinsser Bulls Eye shellac) and then prime with a shellac based primer (I used Zinsser BIN). I applied the shellac early last week and the primer last Friday, then I went out of town for several days. I thought I'd come home and jump right back on the project but discovered the primer cracked. It looks like I've tried to create the crackle finish, the primer seems to have shrunk and revealed the old paint underneath. This only happened in the areas were I applied shellac first.


----------



## dlblackwell (Apr 6, 2012)

*My short-term plan for cracked primer*

I called Home Depot. The gentleman I spoke with told me that because Zinsser BIN primer is a shellac based primer I should have only used it (I shouldn't have covered each knot with shellac first). He has suggested that I sand the areas that are cracking, clean up and apply the BIN.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

dlblackwell said:


> I called Home Depot. The gentleman I spoke with told me that because Zinsser BIN primer is a shellac based primer I should have only used it (I shouldn't have covered each knot with shellac first). He has suggested that I sand the areas that are cracking, clean up and apply the BIN.


 
Well, I think the HD guy actually knows something about paint, a first for me to hear about.:laughing:


----------

